# How the router table can make different moldings .....



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I came across this Video by Peachtree Woodworking and it really simplifies how to make moldings using the router table and a select few bits. I'm not a molding guy, don't like them, don't really use them but I found this very informative:


----------

